# You guys MUST check this out



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Go Here and check it out :eek2:


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

how about moving it to photo section?

some recent and some older shots, nice found


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

Dubai_Boy were you the one who wrote him that comment? If it was you, well I think you did a good thing, just dont leave him until he starts posting here , he has so much potential in terms of exposing Dubai with his very-hard-to-get pictures.


----------



## tritown (Aug 25, 2004)

There is certainly a lot of progress there. I can't wait until these things get done. As exciting as it is, I'm getting tired of looking at the cranes. I'm looking forward to this becoming a reality.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

I've been to Brian McMorrow's page a few times, and he's a great photographer. His new projects section was kinda behind for a while, but now I see he's got great updates.

If he's interested in construction, then yes please, we want him here to take photos.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

wow...I'm sure he will be interested in Dubai forum...kay:


----------



## dubainico (Jun 27, 2004)

*great*

hi... you must also have a look at the other pics about DUBAI on this link...
click "dubai, uae"
bye dubainico


----------



## amp (Dec 20, 2004)

:eek2: 

I hope it turns out that way!


----------

